# OK what is the deal on an Extreme C seatpost size???



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Researching on the web, I am reading some sites that claim it uses a 28.0 and some say 27.2. WTHO? I just ordered a 27.2 3T Doric and I don't want to have to use a shim. I realize that if it is a 28.0, my choices will be limited, after all who the hell makes a 28.0 seatpost?? Not many!! TIA! BTW, I am hoping to have it built up in 2 - 3 weeks! I can't wait. 

BTW, I found this on WW forum and it is one of the best EC builds I have ever seen. It's not my bike but I wish I could make mine look like that!
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=404777


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*BTW, 2008 Extreme C has 28.0 Post...*

had to take out my post from another one of my bikes to verify. Bought a USE shim-should work fine. Just in case anyone else needed to know.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.colnagonews.com/en/catalogo2008/extrc.php

under "characteristic" Extreme C has a 28.0 seatpost size and braze on FD.


----------



## Colnago America (Mar 22, 2009)

The EXT C has a 28.0 SP. Colnago America.


----------

